# my nikon d3100 screen problem. help



## miranda51 (Jun 19, 2011)

hello,im having problem with my slr, my screen has a yellow shadow on the upper left corner. if the screen turns black, its very visible. but when i transfer pictures to my laptop, the picture is not affected with the yellow light. whats that? i bought the camera in singapore. 3 days ago. very new, is that yellow light normal? thanks.


----------



## bovinelife (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello there. I think it is normal. I have just bought one for my wife for Christmas and have noticed the exact same fault. I have a few digital cameras and although the 3100 is an excellent machine, there seem to be a few compromises to keep it within the cheap price bracket. One of them seems to be the screen. I think how these screens work is that there maybe one light source in the upper left area which then is able to light the whole screen from. It is definitely an oversight on Nikon's part if there's a few people having this issue. It certainly won't affect the images in any way, it's just that it's slightly distracting on dark images. On tests a couple of reviewers said the screen was lacking a little and i'd agree. Hope that helps.


----------



## ianianian (Dec 9, 2011)

guyz i have a prob with my nikon d3100..it has a black image at the upper picture. Actually whenever i tried to took a picture at first, it is ok, the image is good..but when i took another picture, that is where a black image found..i dont know if the problem is in the settings..i really dont know how to reset it.. please help me guyz..thanks!


----------



## MTVision (Dec 9, 2011)

ianianian said:
			
		

> guyz i have a prob with my nikon d3100..it has a black image at the upper picture. Actually whenever i tried to took a picture at first, it is ok, the image is good..but when i took another picture, that is where a black image found..i dont know if the problem is in the settings..i really dont know how to reset it.. please help me guyz..thanks!



You could've just started a new thread .......


----------



## ianianianian (Dec 10, 2011)

MTVision said:


> ianianian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KmH (Dec 10, 2011)

THE BLACK IS ONE OF THE SHUTTER CURTAINS! SPECIFICALLY IT'S THE REAR SHUTTER CURTAIN SINCE IT'S AT THE TOP OF THE PHOTO.

YES, IT IS A PROBLEM WITH ONE OF YOUR CAMERA SETTINGS!

RTFM, AND LOOK FOR X-SYNC SHUTTER SPEED.


----------



## ianianian (Dec 10, 2011)

then wat will i do next?


----------



## ianianian (Dec 10, 2011)

hi megan..have u seen the sample pic? what can u say with dat?


----------

